
Building a Apps with Vue 3 - nasa8x
https://morioh.com/p/d5f7657ee12d?f=5c22e47440738156a7078a19
======
Etheryte
While single roots per component etc are nice historical artefacts to leave
behind, the composition API [1] is by and far the biggest change, and most
impactful change planned for v3. Sadly the article only lightly touches on it
in its last section. If you're either working with Vue, or interested in doing
so, reading through the composition API RFC [1] is a good recommendation. It
covers the why the what and the how, is easy to follow, and is well
structured. If you're coming from a React background, this is akin to what
React does with hooks, albeit the approaches are different in nuance.

[1] [https://vue-composition-api-rfc.netlify.com/](https://vue-composition-
api-rfc.netlify.com/)

------
Hitton
I have read multiple articles about the new composition API, but it's still
not clear to me if the old API stays in parallel to the new one or if it will
be discontinued.

~~~
Etheryte
If you read the linked article, it's pretty clear:

> Keep in mind that the Composition API is not a change as it's purely
> optional to use.

